# 3day transfer but other eggs did not make it to day 5



## sassy2 (Jun 1, 2014)

On my first go at IVF we had 8 eggs, 4 fertilised all good quality on day 3 but not made it day 5.  I was told that this was very rare.

This time around we got 5 eggs, 4 fertilised. 2 died off by day 3 but it was decided that I would have a 3 day transfer using one 8 cell embryo which they said scored top marks.  I received a letter off the hospital saying that the other egg did not develop as hoped and was not suitable for freezing.  Does this mean the egg I had put in will have deteriorated too. I had the transfer on sunday 25th may so am now on day 8 post transfer.  I dont have any symptoms.  

This is my last go at ivf.  My tubes were removed in error during an operation 10 years ago, which is why I need ivf.  I am 39 years old.


----------



## zozo_lou (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi Sassy,

I'm not entirely sure on the answer but I think that just because 1 didn't make it in the lab it doesn't mean it won't develop in you. 

You're at the same stage as me, I had 1 top grade 8 cell transferred on 25th May so am 8dp3dt too! 

How u finding the 2ww?? 

I've got all sorts of symptoms & I've poas twice with BFN but have been advised I tested too early for an accurate result! 

Xx


----------



## sassy2 (Jun 1, 2014)

HI zozo, 

I think you have tested too early.  I was told not to test till Saturday this week.  I do have symptoms but they are the same symptoms I had last time and I never even had an egg transfer.

However, for the first few days I felt really crampy inside, constipated, headaches, sickly, no appetite.  These symptoms passed but today I do have a really, really bad headache and earlier on today I felt like my period was going to start but that is not even due till 11th.  It is hard to say if these symptoms are just the after effects of having eggs removed or not.  From the info I have read, the symptoms are usually the same whether it works or not.  U should wait a few days then try hpt again.  I really really want to do one but have promised my husband that I wont.  I really wish I never made that promise.  

There are plenty of people who dont show positive on day 8.  I wish you the best of luck.xx


----------



## zozo_lou (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi Sassy,
Yeah I keep just telling myself that I did test too early so hopefully I'm right with that & I get a BFP next time I test. 

Your symptoms do sound promising though with the headaches & cramping but also read somewhere else that those can be from pessaries as I've had the same symptoms! 

Same as u this afternoon I was convinced AF was going to rear it's ugly head but no sign of it as yet & killer headache today but haven't been suffering with headaches since Buserelin. 

I wish I had ur willpower not to do hpt! Think I'm gonna wait until Thursday/Friday & c what happens then with another hpt! 

Fingers & toes crossed for u! 

Xx


----------



## sassy2 (Jun 1, 2014)

Zozo, it is so good to speak to somebody who is in exactley the same position as me.  The emotional side is so stressful.  I am not in work till Thursday so all I think about all day is what the result will be.  I was so emotional yesterday.  I even had an argument with my husband and started crying because he woke up late and I was waiting for him so we could take the dog for a walk.  That is not normal behaviour. hahhahah.  Have you been the same with your emotions up the wall.  xx


----------



## zozo_lou (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah it's so good to find people at the same stage as u so u can compare symptoms etc isn't it!! 

Oh nothing worse than not being at work cuz all u do is think about it, that's how I was when I had a day off yesterday! It's awful isn't it! Yeah emotions are all over the place, DP made a joke saying he's had to put up with more than me through all this cuz of my mood swings, am normally laid back so he's seen a big difference!

OMG! I did exactly the same with my other half - Sat morning we were meant to get up together before I had to go to work to take the dogs out & he didn't get up so I took them on my own - I went mad! Ha! It's awful what our bodies are put through & no surprise we get moody really is it! 

Xx


----------



## sassy2 (Jun 1, 2014)

That is so weird that we had exactly the same argument.  hahahaha.  Have you come out in spots or anything.  I have gone really spotty which I never usually do and I have also developed a cold sore.  This treatment has made me feel so run down.  People who just get pregnant naturally just dont realise how lucky they are.  Unless you are going through it or have been through people just dont understand how invasive the treatment is.  This 2ww is the worst bit.


----------



## zozo_lou (Feb 11, 2014)

I know! Nice to know I'm not the only one flying off the handle for something like that!! 

Yeah I haven't had bad skin for a long time but I've got spots at the moment & it's annoying because make up won't cover them up. Grrrr!! 

I'm the same as u, feeling down in the dumps. My other half works away Monday - Friday & has done for the last 3 years & I've always managed but at the moment I'm getting really miserable on a Sunday evening when he's packing his case to leave! :-( 

Tell u something that annoys me is when people get pregnant & then moan about it! Drives me wild! They have no idea how it feels to struggle like this for something u want so badly! 

Xx


----------



## sassy2 (Jun 1, 2014)

That is so true, people moaning about being pregnant really just take things for granted.  I would find i hard if my husband worked away so I dont envy you that.  However, he cant understand fully the effect the hormones have on us girls so he doesnt really understand what im talking about when I am moody.  

No matter the outcome on Saturday, this is our last try at IVF.  As I am 39 this year, and I do have some health issues with my heart, I dont think my body could stand going through this again.  Also, could not afford more treatment. We are both of the opinion that if the IVF works then it will be the best thing in the world for us, but if it doesnt then it is not the end of our lives.  My dog and cats are definately treated like babies.  Will have to get the dog a pram if all else fails!

I am going for a bath and an early night now so would be good to know how you are feeling tomorrow.  Try not to do any more pregnancy tests for at least a couple of days, give it time to show up.

Take care.

xx


----------



## zozo_lou (Feb 11, 2014)

I think people who moan about it just don't even consider the fact that some people can't get pregnant! I deleted one of my old friends off ******** because she was moaning daily about being pregnant & I just couldn't handle it, haven't spoken to her since! No my other half doesn't understand the hormones either. 

How many tries at IVF have u had? It must b difficult & even more stressful to think that if it doesn't work then that's it. Would you not consider adoption? Yeah our dogs are treated like babies too. Ha! A dog in a pram!! What dog do u have? 

I definately won't be doing anymore pregnancy tests that's for sure. I woke up a couple of times in the night because my boobs were so sore & rock hard! And this morning I've woken up with terrible cramps, I just can't help but think that AF is gonna rock up any day now  

Xx


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey sassy I just said I'd put your mind at ease. I had 6 eggs, 4 fertilised and then I found out 3 were growing. Then I got a call to say they want to put in 2 on 3 day as they felt they were better in me than out and that they would watch the third and hope they'd be able to freeze it. I then got a call to say the third didn't make it. I tried not to worry about the two inside me as the clinic had said inside me was the very best place for them. I am now 7 weeks pregnant with twins! So try and be confident about what's inside you, relax do done Zita perhaps and talk to your uterus, your embie and your womb! That helped me anyway xx


----------



## sassy2 (Jun 1, 2014)

This is my second try.  The first try none of the eggs made it to day 5 so none were put back.  That is why this time it was decided that I have a 3 day transfer instead so that I could at least complete a cycle, rather than chancing them all dying off again.  I have a couple of other health problems, crohns disease and I have also had a cardiac arrest 3 years ago too so this is definately my last go. I dont think adoption would be for me at this stage so it is not something I would look into at the minute. Would you consider adoption? It is a good choice for some people, just not right for me.

We had a cross breed Staffie/Jack Russell, who was just the loveliest dog you could wish for, but he died of cancer last year at the age of 10.  During our previous IVF on the day we got the call of the hospital telling us that our embryos had died off, we decided that day to get another dog.  We went out that day and bought one and we now have an 8 month old jack russell who is full of life and needs lots of attention! he annoys my cats terrible.  He was the size of a can of pepsi when we got him but has grown a bit now.  hahahah.  What type of dogs do you have? 

Your symptoms sound promising.  I dont have any symptoms today.  I had a sore throat last night but it went after about 2 hours, which is strange.  Still got a huge coldsore.  No cramps but early this morning I had lower back pain but only for about 10 mins then it went.  I have not had sore boobs, but I have never had sore boobs through my whole adult life so that is nothing unusual. Dont give up hope, a lot of people who go on to get pregnant have the symptoms you are describing.

xx


----------



## sassy2 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi Smiling Angel,

Wow, congratulations. You have been truly blessed.  What a fantastic result.  It has certainly given me hope.  I just presumed that there was no way it could work if they werent making it to day 5 in the lab.  That has really lifted my spirits.  The urge to do a hpt is so strong but I will try to hold out to saturday. 

I am really happy for you and hope your pregnancy is all that you hope it will be.

xx


----------



## zozo_lou (Feb 11, 2014)

well hopefully this time it will work for u!! Fingers & toes crossed! Sorry to hear about health problems, I can see why you wouldn't want the extra stress of this again if it doesn't work for u! Yeah adoption isn't an option for everyone but I think if this cycle doesn't work (we do have a FET that we can do) and if that doesn't work then I'd defo consider adoption, I can't imagine never having a child around the house! When I was growing up all I ever wanted was to have kids, not a career or anything like that but it is defo different for everyone. 

Ah bless, my nan used to have Jack Russell's very lively & very friendly little doggies! That's the problem tho isn't it they get big. We've got a 3 yr old lab Alfie & a 1 year old lab x whippet Poppy! They are both completely mental, Poppy annoys the hell out of Alfie but she follows him around & copies everything he does - it's very sweet! 

This is the thing with symptoms isn't it, they come & go and u never know whether it's a good or bad sign! I've read somewhere that some people got BFP's and they had sore throat & back on and off so your symptoms sound promising too!! 

I've gone & bought another HPT which I'm going to do tomorrow morning, I am absolutely terrible for it. I'm so impatient I just want to know the answer now! When are you going to test? 

Xx


----------



## sassy2 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi Zozo, 

Your dogs sound very cute.  Things are so quite in a house without animals or children so if this treatment doesnt work then at least I have my pets and my husband. I know what you mean about never having a child in the house though, it doesnt feel right.

Good luck with your test tomorrow.  My OTD is Saturday 7th June so I am going to wait until then.  At least then I will know whatever the result shows is a true result. I would love to do a test now but I would be so gutted if it was BFN.  Saturday is also my wedding anniversary so it will definately be an anniversary to remember, whether for good or bad reasons.  It will be my 6th anniversary but we have been together for 17 years, so I know we will be fine no matter what the outcome.

Remember, when you do your test, if it is BFN it is still early for you to be testing so dont be too downhearted.  However, it might be BFP and then your waiting will be over.  Good luck!!!!

xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Sassy I had embryos that never made it to freeze & were discarded but the embryo I had put back from that same batch turned into my 5 month old son  

There's no place like the womb !!

So sorry your tubes were removed in error, that is shocking. I have no tubes also but they were damaged so needed to be removed but for yours to be removed in error is unthinkable. I hope who ever did this operation is no longer practicing!! Sorry don't know the ins & outs of your operation & why the error occurred etc.. But just wanted to give you a   X

To the other lady waiting hope you have a BFP too. X


----------



## sassy2 (Jun 1, 2014)

IVFmama

Your son is beautiful. You have given me a little more hope. I thought that because I have never had an egg make it to 5 days blasto or freeze then it would just follow that the one they have put in would also be no good.  You ladies are all convincing me otherwise. 

I was only in my 20s when my tubes were removed. I was having a bowel resection and supposed to have my kidney out, but when I woke up they had not removed my kidney and was told that they had removed a fallopian tube. I found out 5 years later, because of a letter received by my doctor, that I had in fact had both my tubes removed. I have never been told why they did this or why they did not tell me about it either. I only found out because my doctor thought I was aware of it and wondered why I had been trying for a baby when I could not get pregnant. The doctor is no longer practicing, but that is because he retired not for any other reason. I was told there was nothing I could do about this, it was human error and I could not prove I was fertile enough to get pregnant because I have never had children. 

I know it is shocking but I still have hope that my treatment will work. I will know on saturday one way or the other. What will be will be.

Congratulations on your beautiful son. You must be so proud. Every IVF baby is a much wanted and cherished baby and I believe these babies are the most lucky in the world.

xx


----------



## zozo_lou (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah I couldnt be without my dogs now I’ve got them, they are very sweet  my other half is one of 4 children and all his brothers and sisters have 2 kids each and he almost feels like a bit of a failure because we dont have kids but ive told him its just one of those things that we’ll have to work through but hes not keen on the idea of adoption so it’d have to be something I talked him around to. 

I read a message on here the other day that someone got a BFN on their OTD but their beta test was BFP!! so just goes to show u never actually know whats going to happen. I would love to have willpower to wait until OTD to test. my other half said I should wait to do a test so as not confuse myself more. Fingers crossed u and your hubby have good news to celebrate on your wedding anniversary...that would be so special for u both 

xx


----------



## sassy2 (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks Zozo, 

Once again, good luck for your next test. Hope you get a bfp!!!

Let me know how you get on.

xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi just a wee success story here, I had 8 eggs, 4 fertisiled and 2 transferred, my other 3 day embryos were no good for freezing, didn't grown, from that cycle I have a healthy 11 month old, stay positive, and good luck xx


----------

